# Trick or Treat, Worms!



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thousand Sons Sorcerer, Halloween Competition Style. :grin:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, five days with no comment! I must have blown everyone's socks off! :laugh:

But seriously, I'm already seeing things to improve. Comments are welcome!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Interesting pictures.

Maybe a bit more information to go with the graphics would help.
The titles a bit misleadng too.

What did you use to create the pictures? What were the aims etc. You mention a competition, care to expand on that?


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

You have a point on the title. 

I entered this for a 3d drawing competition at thewarp.net, a US based forum for GW hobbyists. The goal is to paint or draw models in a halloween theme or costume.

A few months ago, I developed a model of space marine power armor on Google Sketchup 7. The first model was a loyalist space marine suit in Blood Angels colors. I built the model in parts or 'groups' that could be modified later if I wanted to chage things or add details.

I modified this suit to represent a CSM sorcerer. The purple and orange colors are actually the same as the colors I painted a CSM army with years ago. The Night Lords model I posted on another thread here was developed from the same model.

I drew the screaming face texture in microsoft paint, then imported it to Sketchup. I'm happy with the results for the most part, except the chest plate and shoulder pads -- I'm working on a way to prevent the texture from tiling in random patterns like you see.

I can post some more pics as I make changes, and post the original Blood Angels model if you like. Thanks for the comments! k:


----------

